
German football team socially distance from opponents, lose 37-0 - jmeister
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2020/sep/18/german-football-team-socially-distance-from-opponents-lose-37-0
======
_Microft
Now that's going to mess up their goal difference! I'm glad that all players
turned out to be fine in the end.

------
rasz
>otherwise the club would have faced a €200 fine

means pure political spectacle

------
parliament32
The moral thing to do would've been to let the match tie at 0-0.. but I guess
the opposing team didn't get a heads up about their plan beforehand.

